# I think I'd like to see a dedicated ATI Softmod forum



## Lt_Omega (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi,
I just found out about ATi Driver today

I got a Sapphire Radeon 9600 256 MB passively cooled in a shuttle XPC SB61G2.

It clocks great upto 439.2 MHz (default at 324 MHz) with the memory slightly underclocked to 188.1 (Default at 189 MHz)

Well i knew about all the Softmod needs to be done and so on, well i got the full ATi download for drivers 4_11, and did ab install from there. AFter that and 2 to 3 ours of careful testing and calibrating, (ATi tool has a rather conservative algorithm) I managed to hit 423 MHz on the core, memory was a no go area but a speed bump there wasn't a big issue considering the meory bus is only 128 but anyway.

Well the memory overclock reslts from benchmarks in Aquamark3 bumped my GPU score from 2,000 to 2,500, a massive 25 % jump for me. Plus the Doom 3 demo I did a test run in was a lot smoother than it was earlier.

Well thats were my lucky run ended, after a siesta, when i started up 'giants: citizen kobuto' and the thing wouldn't boot into the menu. Then i went into UT2004, the nvidia logo got scrambled but i did go to menu and joined an online game from there, the whole screen was scrambles. I lowered my clock speeed, tried again same problem in Ut2004. I set everything to default in ATiTool and things still got all vectored/scrambled in UT2004.

So i uninstalled the softmodded ATi package. REbooted and used drive cleaner 3 to flush stuff out, total driver wipe and rebooted and installed the official ATi 4.11 package. Everything went smooth in UT 2004. Next i started up ATiTool, things kep setting to default. K so i  next d/l just the softmod ati 4_11 driver.

Next bad luck run, AtiTool tells me some hardware and a pipe line are needed, to use the sofware even though i installed the Softmod driver only packge, on top of the office ATi_411 package set.

No point trying anything furtheur if my hardware has been disabled so i did a full graphic driver wipe going into window safe mode and stuff. 
Now  here i am writing this on a freshly installed "Softmod display driver" from the ATi Catalyst range.
UT 2004 works bug free. 
Bad news is, ATi Tool keeps resetting and this is the modified driver (outside the full package) and i have turned off the clock lock in the settings.

Am going to do a 4_10 full softmod package install next, hoping its only the 4_11 softmod that aint going well.

I'm getting lost here, would like some help in getting the over clock softmod to work in games like UT 2004 and Giants. Instead of just a few games and benchmarks, that 439 MHz core is gonna come in handy .

Can there please be a seperate softmod forum please?


----------

